# pigoen not using nessting bos i build for her outside in aviary why ?



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi all I left my feral pigoen out last night for the first time ! I checked on her at 1:30 this morning and she was still sat on the rock at the bottom of the cage. I have build her a nice wooden box with hay inside but she hasnt used it . She seems very quiet this morning  I wonder if I should enquire about getting another pigoen the same age so she can be released in pairs ?Saying that im thinking of releasing her in the next few weeks so maybe its too late now. Its all a worry . 

Thanks in advance Jackie Rodgers


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How big is the aviary that you are keeping her in? Is the nestbox quite high up with lots of perches? The first night outside can be terrifying for them. Give her time.


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> How big is the aviary that you are keeping her in? Is the nestbox quite high up with lots of perches? The first night outside can be terrifying for them. Give her time.


The aviary is 6 ft 6 inch high by 6 foot across 3 feet deep . The nesting box is half way up the aviary , where before it was on the floor where she would just walk into when it rained or wanted a rest during the day. Im wondering if she just needs a few days to settle in again . Its a shame because it would be so much warmer for her during the night the poor thing must have been so scared last night Its awful doing this but I know she needs to get used to the outside world before I release her . Im doing all I can she will be lonely too i really hope she gets to a poinr where she can fly safelt. Its hard to say how good she is to be honest i have seen her flap up the side of the aviary but she seems to crash land back down .


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Here are some photos x


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Rodgers said:


> Here are some photos x


This is before I changed the green wire to 6 x 6 welders galvinisted wire .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The aviary is a nice size, but there's no sheltered corners and high enough perches. You need to cover half of the aviary with corrugated aluminium sheeting for protection. For tonight you can throw a blanket over to cover half of the top and the one side. Put a perch up high in that corner. I'm sure she will fly up there to sleep tonight. They prefer to sleep as high as possible for safety reasons.


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

See below


Marina B said:


> The aviary is a nice size, but there's no sheltered corners and high enough perches. You need to cover half of the aviary with corrugated aluminium sheeting for protection. For tonight you can throw a blanket over to cover half of the top and the one side. Put a perch up high in that corner. I'm sure she will fly up there to sleep tonight. They prefer to sleep as high as possible for safety reasons.


Ok thanks for that , shall I move the box I have made or just put another shelf further up ?
I can use a blanket tonight she will have been cold last night im sure .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Put the nestbox up high and a shelf next to it. Then she have a choice where she wants to sleep tonight.


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Put the nestbox up high and a shelf next to it. Then she have a choice where she wants to sleep tonight.


Ok thanks so much ill keep you posted x


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Put the nestbox up high and a shelf next to it. Then she have a choice where she wants to sleep tonight.


Hi I was hoping you would give me your opinion on this question. I was tols yeserday that it would be unsafe to release a lone pigoen and that it would be far better to take her to a rescue centre where she can intergrate with other pigoens and be released in a flock. Now I can see the lodic in this however I just spent weeks moving her from indoors to outdoor and now staying in the aviary so to allow her to get familiar with the surrounding. The surroundings is my back garden where I actually found her. Do you feel releasing her alone will be unsafe and poses a bigger chance of not surviving ?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you feeding the other pigeons in your garden in a location where she can observe them? If so, I think she will join them when released. Do you have enough trees in your garden where she will have a safe spot for sleeping? Do you have predators like cats around?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Did she sleep on the perch higher up in the aviary?


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Are you feeding the other pigeons in your garden in a location where she can observe them? If so, I think she will join them when released. Do you have enough trees in your garden where she will have a safe spot for sleeping? Do you have predators like cats around?


Morning thanks for getting back so soon. I have feeder on the back fence . I do have a pair of pigoens that come to my garden several times a day to feed on the seeds that fall on the grass and there is alsp a large single pigoen that hangs around dauily too. There is a cat over the road from me but its not a visitor during the day as my jack russel keeps cats away. We have several high conifers in the back garden too which Im sure babies are in their due to the sqeeking i hear. I just think it willbe sad to take her to a new area near the sea when she obviously was born close by probably fell from the nest in the conifers hence the reason she was being attacked. Im ust curious if that single pigoen ( the adult one that hangs around ) is the same one which attacked her earlier.


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Did she sleep on the perch higher up in the aviary?


No not exactly she did however sleep just below on a thick twig I managed to place in the avaiary so at least it was off the floor .I am going to get some alaminium sheets I popped to B and Q yesterday but they didnt have what I needed I also tried screw fix they only has plastic sheeting , I did cover half the aviary with a blanket .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's difficult to give advice regarding releasing her yourself or take her to a rescue centre. If she flies away and don't return, then I will be blamed. Only advice I can give when you will be releasing her: Let her come out of the aviary by herself. Make sure the dog is inside the house so that nothing will spook her. Make sure she is old enough to defend herself against other pigeons. Keep us updated on your decision.


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> It's difficult to give advice regarding releasing her yourself or take her to a rescue centre. If she flies away and don't return, then I will be blamed. Only advice I can give when you will be releasing her: Let her come out of the aviary by herself. Make sure the dog is inside the house so that nothing will spook her. Make sure she is old enough to defend herself against other pigeons. Keep us updated on your decision.


Hi just wanted to update you .I have been adviced that my Randy will need to go to a rescue rehab to get used to other pigoens and build muscle if not she will be at a significant disadvantage and may not survive .It is with a very heavey heart I think I will be taking her to a rehab release  I would of done anything to let her release her in my garden as she has spent many weeks in the aviary 
I wish I had more pigoens her age so she would have been able to wild up ( think that's what they call it ) 1 person did say that she will fly and soon meet other pigoens but then said however there is a danger the flock may not accept her.So as you can imagine it's been hell for me because I'm sure you have guessed I absolutely love Randy and this is heart breaking to say the least . X


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think that will be the best for her longtime survival. I'm sure your aviary will come in handy in the future with your next rescue.


----------



## Rodgers (Jul 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I think that will be the best for her longtime survival. I'm sure your aviary will come in handy in the future with your next rescue.


Thanks Marina Its not an easy desion but I reaaly dont know if she has the survival techniques it would be irrisponsible of me to leave it too chance x


----------

